# Are cockapoos sweaty :)



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am just wondering if it is normal or could it be a problem. but when my gorgeous boy comes back from the park he STINKS! Its a mixture between vinegar and horse! once he is cool again the smell goes, i have never had a dog with this sort of coat before so perhaps it is normal? We are wanting to get a second dog fairly soon perhaps a golden doodle but it does make me think. I wouldnt swap arlo for the world but is it the price you pay for low shedding.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Check the smell isn't from his anal glands or ears. Otherwise just bath him more.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

usually dog sweat is described as smelling like corn chips...not like vinegar and horse...are other dogs slobbering on him?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for your replies He is not actually dirty or slobbered on so dont think that could help as the smell does go once he has cooled down. Its not really a problem, maybe a bit embarrassing if he comes back from a walk when I have visitors, its not a pleasent smell. He had his ears and anal glands checked some weeks back all fine. I must just have a smelly one! I was hoping it was common to this breed as I wouldn't have to worry at all. I did wonder if his diet might effect his sweat, he is on hills science plan food. I may do some more online research. Thanks again


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was going to say check his food.....Max is on raw and he has no odour at all.


----------



## Otila (Jun 6, 2013)

What do you mean by raw food diet?


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

If you mean hills science diet, they are not a high quality food. I would look into something with less/no grain and see if that helps. Good luck!

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was just reading this and thinking the best thing about J&W is that they never smell. Even after going crazy at low tide, once they dry off the smell is gone. Jake is always hot though. He pants a lot.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Those regulars to the form will know what I am going to put - my boy always smells! Fox, Horse, Fish as he likes to roll and roll and then swim in anything that resembles water. Needless to say he spends a lot of time in the bath!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

By raw I mean uncooked meat, tripe, chicken wings etc.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Gosh this was my first ever post,(hence the fact I put it in wrong place) made me smile reading the goldendoodle bit, as after a couple of months of having Arlo number two had to be a cockapoo as well and boy do I love them.

I think by the time I have finished Arlo will have tried most diets! he is on chicken or turkey breasts at the moments with as much kibble as I can hide in it, I have still yet to try RAW, I did try a tripe in Pets at Home, and his lordship was not impressed.

He still has his smell when hot but not as bad, nearly a month ago he was found to have a very deep yeast ear infection, which hadn't been spotted until he was neutered and they plucked/plugged? his ears. So I am wondering if this is causing his odour, the vet said it could take up to six months to get rid of, he is doing well, but is seeing a ear specialist on Thursday.

So one day he may not be so whiffy but we learned to live with it

Can't believe how small he was


----------

